# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Помогите, пожалуйста, найти рассказ

## Sukkubus

Году этак в 2003 у меня был первый кризис и на сайте mysuicide.ru я наткнулась на рассказ "Вершина", написанный кем-то из жителей того сайта. После его прочтения я решила жить дальше.  В рассказе речь идет о молодом человеке, стоящем на крыше высотки и вспоминающем историю пути к этому поступку, о любви и ненависти. Он прыгнул. Мне очень нужно снова прочитать его, в нем я почерпнула один раз силы жить и теперь мне снова это необходимо.. Я до сих пор помню отрывки из него, хотя столько лет прошло..
Может быть у кого-нибудь завалялся?

ПС: прошу прощения у модеров, если не в том разделе тему создала.

----------


## Failure

Кажется, я нашла... 



> _Igor Pr_*Вершина*Теряя света яркий блеск,
> Задув свечу и оказавшись в темноте,
> Внутри лишь зная чувство пустоты.
> Шагая вниз, в тот черный мир,
> Ведь лишь за этим мы стоим на высоте,
> Где я виной, не ты.
> Сквозь кожаную куртку и толстый шерстяной свитер все равно пробирался холод. Здесь, на высоте в тридцать метров ветер чувствовался еще сильнее, всем телом, жестокий и неослабевающий, который бил в лицо и разбрасывал волосы в хаотичные неопрятные копны. Я попытался прикурить, долго и бестолково чиркал почти полной пузатой зажигалкой, но ветер непременно поставил своей задачей задуть пламя, и никакая заслонка ладонями не могла спасти. Наконец, укрыв зажигалку полами куртки, пламя все-таки вылезло наружу и мне удалось сделать глубокую и такую приятную затяжку. Табак был иным, просто обычная сигарета, но под градом мыслей и обстановки даже такие незначительные вещи и вкусы меняют свое очертание и ощущения возникают гораздо сильнее, чем это вообще возможно...


 Это оно? Тогда находится вот здесь: http://replay.waybackmachine.org/200...s/igor_pr.html

----------


## Sukkubus

> Кажется, я нашла...


 Огромное, просто нереальное спасибо!!

----------


## Sukkubus

Уважаемый модератор, можно тему закрыть. Спасибо.

----------


## Каин

Я считаю,что не надо удалять эту тему. Может этот рассказ еще кому-нибудь поможет.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Может этот рассказ еще кому-нибудь поможет.


 А вот об этом я не подумала =( дурында

----------

